# DPD (Depersonalization Disorder) Symptom domains



## pancake

*Depersonalization Disorder Symptom Domains:*


*Alienation from surroundings (Derealization)*
e.g. like looking through a camera, veil, things appear unreal
*Lack of ownership feelings*
i.e. body/body parts feel alien / like they don't belong to you
*Feelings of automation/lack of agency/ not feeling in charge*
*Disembodiment feeling*
ranges from feeling like you're not really there to out of body experiences
*Perceptual distortions of the body *
e.g. body parts appear a different size,
feeling lighter,
as if wrapped in cotton wool
*Heightened self observation *
*Emotional numbing*
*Anomalies in subjective recall*
e.g. memories lack emotion,
seem like a dream,
3rd person viewpoint like watching a film
*Visual distortions *
*Mind emptiness/no thoughts/thousand mile stare*
*Changes in experience of time *
e.g. recent events feel like the distant past
inability to experience time/feel as if outside of time
*Changes in sense of duration*
internal body clock is out of tune with geophysical time - things appear in slow motion or sped up
*Changes to perspective of time/temporal disintegration*
past present and future - what order do those go in again?
e.g. wondering whether it is really next week
lack of understanding/feeling of time
*Impaired Spatial-Temporal Reasoning*
Spatial-temporal reasoning is the ability to visualise something in space that unfolds over time.
e.g. estimating how a piece of paper will look unfolded. You're holding that map upside down by the way..









Bastardized from the literature.
Give me a shout if you require sources.


----------



## InfantileAdult

pancake said:


> *Depersonalization Disorder Symptom Domains:*
> 
> 
> *Alienation from surroundings (Derealization)*
> e.g. like looking through a camera, veil, things appear unreal
> *Lack of ownership feelings*
> i.e. body/body parts feel alien / like they don't belong to you
> *Feelings of automation/lack of agency/ not feeling in charge*
> *Disembodiment feeling*
> ranges from feeling like you're not really there to out of body experiences
> *Perceptual distortions of the body *
> e.g. body parts appear a different size,
> feeling lighter,
> as if wrapped in cotton wool
> *Heightened self observation
> *
> *Emotional numbing
> *
> *Anomalies in subjective recall*
> e.g. memories lack emotion,
> seem like a dream,
> 3rd person viewpoint like watching a film
> *Visual distortions
> *
> *Mind emptiness/no thoughts/thousand mile stare
> *
> *Changes in experience of time *
> e.g. recent events feel like the distant past
> inability to experience time/feel as if outside of time
> *Changes in sense of duration*
> internal body clock is out of tune with geophysical time - things appear in slow motion or sped up
> *Changes to perspective of time/temporal disintegration*
> past present and future - what order do those go in again?
> e.g. wondering whether it is really next week
> lack of understanding/feeling of time
> *Impaired Spatial-Temporal Reasoning*
> Spatial-temporal reasoning is the ability to visualise something in space that unfolds over time.
> e.g. estimating how a piece of paper will look unfolded. You're holding that map upside down by the way..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bastardized from the literature.
> Give me a shout if you require sources.
> 
> 
> *Depersonalization Self-evaluation Scales:*
> Steinberg Depersonalization Test
> Cambridge Depersonalization Scale - PDF Format


I have nearly every single one of these symptoms.


----------



## Sleepwalker

pancake said:


> *Depersonalization Disorder Symptom Domains:*
> 
> 
> *Alienation from surroundings (Derealization)*
> e.g. like looking through a camera, veil, things appear unreal
> *Lack of ownership feelings*
> i.e. body/body parts feel alien / like they don't belong to you
> *Feelings of automation/lack of agency/ not feeling in charge*
> *Disembodiment feeling*
> ranges from feeling like you're not really there to out of body experiences
> *Perceptual distortions of the body *
> e.g. body parts appear a different size,
> feeling lighter,
> as if wrapped in cotton wool
> *Heightened self observation
> *
> *Emotional numbing
> *
> *Anomalies in subjective recall*
> e.g. memories lack emotion,
> seem like a dream,
> 3rd person viewpoint like watching a film
> *Visual distortions
> *
> *Mind emptiness/no thoughts/thousand mile stare
> *
> *Changes in experience of time *
> e.g. recent events feel like the distant past
> inability to experience time/feel as if outside of time
> *Changes in sense of duration*
> internal body clock is out of tune with geophysical time - things appear in slow motion or sped up
> *Changes to perspective of time/temporal disintegration*
> past present and future - what order do those go in again?
> e.g. wondering whether it is really next week
> lack of understanding/feeling of time
> *Impaired Spatial-Temporal Reasoning*
> Spatial-temporal reasoning is the ability to visualise something in space that unfolds over time.
> e.g. estimating how a piece of paper will look unfolded. You're holding that map upside down by the way..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bastardized from the literature.
> Give me a shout if you require sources.
> 
> 
> *Depersonalization Self-evaluation Scales:*
> Steinberg Depersonalization Test
> Cambridge Depersonalization Scale - PDF Format


Hi; appreciate your post.
All the signs mention here fit me to a T.
Yes, I am interested in getting some of your sources, especially ones that differentiate Dp from Dr; can't seem to remember if there is much of a qualitative difference and if so, how I can use the info to better myself.
Thanks


----------



## shorty_rerecovered

Hey dude remove that disorder thing, these are symptoms of the depersonalization feeling. People when read this get scared the shit out of them don't make it worse.


----------



## JustRose

I've had a profound "holy shit" kind of feeling from coming on this site and knowing I've been like this for years. It makes me feel a bit sick thinking about it sometimes, thanks for posting this. Does it feel like a twisted mind game your head is playing with you to anyone else too?


----------



## Filipe Oliveira

Hi all.
I think reading and posting the symptoms is not bad at all, for me, it's amazing how this is recognized.
I am 34 years old and I have DPD since my age of 7.
I've been, since then, to a lot of doctors and none could diagnose what I had (have).
Since my age of 18, I just quit looking for help. I thought I was kind of the only person that had this.
Only very recently (2 months back), I saw a movie that changed all. The movie is "Numb". I didn't knew that this movie was about a mental disorder (DPD).
Since I saw the movie, I googled DPD and I have found anwers and words for the symptons that I was never able to describe.
I have DPD almost everyday and sometimes it longs full days, not easy to deal with. I was able to control it in the beginning but looks like that DPD gets stronger and stronger.
I will try a a different therapy as I have this for so many years. Tomorrow (8th July 2012) I will have my first appointment with a Hypnotherapist. I need to go back in time to understand what triggered the DPD (Not druggs for sure).
I know, since I remember myself, I was always an insecure child, teenager and adult but I need to take this crap out of me. I need quality life not only for me, as well for the ones that are part of my life.


----------



## Petrucci6565

JustRose said:


> I've had a profound "holy shit" kind of feeling from coming on this site and knowing I've been like this for years. It makes me feel a bit sick thinking about it sometimes, thanks for posting this. Does it feel like a twisted mind game your head is playing with you to anyone else too?


i feel pretty much the same. i'll "wake up" from this at times, and then it hits me that i've been in this disoriented and emotionally flat state for so long. when that happens i do get freaked out. a profound "holy shit" is a good way to put it. at that time, i can't believe it has been happening for so long


----------



## Letgoandletgod

So i took the survey and it confirmed my fears and my beliefs that my DP is much worse than anybody elses on this site. I scored severely DPed...

Lovely, now bring on the despair









Is this really helpful?


----------



## Midnight

Letgoandletgod said:


> So i took the survey and it confirmed my fears and my beliefs that my DP is much worse than anybody elses on this site. I scored severely DPed...
> 
> Lovely, now bring on the despair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this really helpful?


pretty sure most people on here would score that high. I scored severely too.


----------



## Letgoandletgod

Midnight said:


> pretty sure most people on here would score that high. I scored severely too.


\

that actually makes me feel much better. thx mate


----------



## Haumea

I have all of these except *Impaired Spatial-Temporal Reasoning. *


----------



## pancake

Ho guys

Just wanted to say that I can no longer provide exact literature references for the above symptom list.

In a fit to protect myself from my silly notion that I am dissociative, I went and hid all the books I owned on the subject at the bottom of a box of books I was giving away.
Nope, I didn't just throw them out, I actually hid them from myself so I couldn't overrule my own decision. Job done, I promptly forgot the whole thing.
I found myself searching for the damn books some time later.. at which point I conveniently remembered the whole affair *roll eyes*

No stranger to self-sabotage, me. Oh well, I meant well.. if that makes any sense.

Anyhow, I hang over on the DID forum now.
Not that things are quite that severe for me, but DP alone doesn't seem to quite cut it.

In any case, the list above was taken from:


Depersonalization: A New Look at a Neglected Syndrome (Cambridge Medicine) by Mauricio Sierra and
Feeling Unreal: Depersonalization Disorder and the Loss of the Self by Daphne Simeon and Jeffrey Abugel

All the best

pancake


----------



## RockerChick

I have a constant floating pressure feeling in my head like its full of fog and I just can't think.


----------



## Katya

oh great, severely depersonalized :3 this did nothing but make me feel like crap.  and i dont even know if it ever goes away so i dont even have any hope that ill get better xD


----------



## Hearth

JustRose said:


> I've had a profound "holy shit" kind of feeling from coming on this site and knowing I've been like this for years. It makes me feel a bit sick thinking about it sometimes, thanks for posting this. Does it feel like a twisted mind game your head is playing with you to anyone else too?


I feel like being played as well


----------



## pancake

pancake said:


> Anyhow, I hang over on the DID forum now.
> Not that things are quite that severe for me, but DP alone doesn't seem to quite cut it.


Ha. LOL. No. It was DID all along for me.

Hope the DP/DR list did more than just make you guys sad 

Good luck you all


----------



## D'annie

this is my version of what this has felt like...do you share some of these feelings? I made a video below


----------



## Will_i_am

I know this is a wierd thing to say but the best thing about "us" is we are albe to
escape reality. maby this is what we have been looking for all along


----------



## Midnight

Will_i_am said:


> I know this is a wierd thing to say but the best thing about "us" is we are albe to
> escape reality. maby this is what we have been looking for all along


Maybe, but the constant feelings of tension and inability to relax makes me have my doubts.


----------



## Will_i_am

True. Does anyone know if dpd can go away on its own with time?


----------



## alysonwonderland

I've heard that it can if you are wiling to cope with the situation that caused it in the first place. Someone else with DPD once told me that they fell into depersonalization when their husband died, and they remained that way for 6 months until finally, one day, she was able to accept his death, face the reality of the situation and all the feelings that came with it, and then move on. That's how she came out of her DPD. I don't think it's the same for everybody. (If it was, I would no longer have DPD by now). For other people, like me, it's become more than a temporary form of escape and more so a permanent one; something that I can't get out of on my own. I heard this quote once, "You do anything long enough to escape the habit of living until the escape becomes the habit." I think it all depends on how severe your DPD is.


----------



## Laurany152

I took the questionnaire and scored severely Depersonalized. Scary stuff.


----------



## hennessy

There is no way of scoring "No Dp" in this test. Even if you answer once or twice to only one of them the tests says you have mild depersonalization. Everybody in their lives feel spacey or their mind is somewhere else from time to time. I don't think the test is accurate as the cambridge scale. You DON'T have it as a disorder even if you experience some of those from time to time. It might be as simple as an anxiety symptoms which is the case for the most of the people. This topic is extremely misleading.


----------



## Johnnyboy

Do you guys ever overlook stuff a lot because of this? I feel like I always look right past things that are right in front of my eyes, and it just doesn't register really. This is probably just a result of lack of concentration but just curious if you have this particular thing as a major problem.


----------



## sub007

THIS IS WHAT I EXPERIENCE,CAN YOU PLEASE EXPLAIN ME WHAT HAPPEN.BECAUSE DOCTORS CANT HELP ME OR DONT KNOW ABOUT THIS.It happens a years ago.i am 24 years old.i am strangling to start my business. my close friend tell me to he can help me and give some money. when time comes he cheated me. i go very shocked that i cheated by my best friend. then i dont remember much but i realizing about my life faults. then suddenly something happen like my head spin. then my mind become so calm like meditating state and i feel blank mind like no mind,i have no thoughts,no feelings,no emotions,no images coming on mind,i cant think,i cant even remember how am i before like my all habits remove from my brain,i feel so positive,and i feel i complete aware of myself,like i am aware of every little thing what am i doing,like how I takh change also.i feel something stuck in my middle of chest.where it stuck i remember before this happen felling emotion come from there but it block now nothing coming from there,i also feel pain in middle of my brain front lobe,i am very scared that time.u can also see this post.How do I get out of a no mind, blank mind state?https://www.quora.co...lank-mind-state
i go to many doctors psychiatrist and neurologist they have nothing like this kind of illness in their books,they give me medication nothing work.but i never feel this kind of mental state,mind like meditative state i feel kkknnneeeeeee sound coming from my inside it stay 24 hours.in this state i aware of my mind illusions,like my beliefs in my mind is all illusions not true ,like i love to eat pizza and i hate vegetables this is a illusion of my mind vegetables not bad or good my mind say bad thats why bad like mind illution i get out of it.my all beliefs brakes. i cant every angry on anyone. i dont know how i understand everything . like i see a tree i feel like i am seeing it no mind filter thoughts coming it like i direct see the tree no mind in middle to filter.and it so awesome feelings, i feel i am not mind because i can see mind it so calm no emotion coming from there ,i am aware of my mind and my body i can feel everything, i feel i am out of my mind i dont know who i am that time. i mean who is that who watching my mind because when i have no mind state someone there still watching the tree or mind thoughts who is that inside me. i feel like my intelligent is incress. it feel like complete new me my whole personality change . i feel like i just wake up from a dream. i dont like noisy place also.when it happens i cant remember things much. i feel like i have no mind it just me. i am not attract to anything feel like let it go. No hope,no will,no ego.i am aware of myself. i feel i always be in present and always happy. no worries. just blank or no mind, just me,i cant discover who is me that time. sir do you anything about it please help me i want to know what happen.i can understand my mind.i am never depress after that,I feel relax and calm state.i feel myself that I am not in my mind I am out of mind and my mind stuch in my middle of chest.

is this depersonalization disorder or spiritual awakning?please tell me


----------



## Phantasm

Originally posted by ret:

Here is a list of symptoms for dp a psychologist gave me:

*Affective*
*-* Emotional numbing (for both positive and negative affect)
*-* Lack of Empathy
*-* Sense of isolation
*-* Depression
*-* Anxiety
*-* Dream-like state
*-* Loss of motivation
*-* Loss of a sense of the consequences of one's behaviour

*Cognitive *
*-* Impaired concentration
*-* Mind 'emptiness or 'racing thoughts'
*-* Memory Impairments
*-* Impaired visual imagery
*-* Difficulty in processing new information

*Physiological/Perceptual*
*-* Partial or total physiological numbing
*-* Feelings of weightlessness/hollowness
*-* Lack of a sense of physical boundaries
*-* Sensory impairments (e.g. taste, touch, microscopia and/or macroscopia)
*-* Sensory distortions (e.g. sound, loss of colour)
*-* Dizziness
*-* External world appears flat and 2 dimensional
*-* Objects do not appear solid
*-* Loss of a sense of recognition to one's own reflection and voice.
*-* Changed perception of time

Hope it's of some use


----------



## TDX

> Hope it's of some use


It's copied from the paper "Depersonalisation disorder: a cognitive-behavioural conceptualisation".


----------



## Annatheunreal27

Does anyone else get ringing ears, pressure in the ears, and dizziness?


----------



## anitas

Yes except the pressure is in my head


----------



## DerealizedDutchie

yes i got the ringing in the ears 24/7 as well, its sucks badly.. and it gets worse when i get worse


----------



## Blade

Annatheunreal27 said:


> Does anyone else get ringing ears, pressure in the ears, and dizziness?


That's me, 100%!


----------



## Laurany152

I also have ringing in the ears when my symptoms get worse. my sense of smell is also practically gone.


----------



## Laurany152

This website was what helped me to realize that I have DR/DP. I had no idea that there were so many of us that was going through it. When I was 13 I was slapped with an epilepsy diagnosis and for years thats what I thought I had even though I had never met anyone else who described epileptic seizures with the way I felt. I'm about to turn 46 on Jan 23rd and I first came here several years ago when I tried to see a neurologist because my "epilepsy" came back after my mom was diagnosed with alzheimers and moved in with me so I could take care of her. My anxiety and stress levels were through the roof. My neurologist did several EEG's and MRI's and after several months told me that he could find no evidence that I had epilepsy. He said he believed I was misdiagnosed all those years ago and said I should perhaps see a psychologist because it sounded like a dissociative disorder. I was dumbfounded. I went home and started researching and sure enough found this website with all of you who described the same thing that had been happening to me for over 30 years on and off. I always felt like I was crazy and hated when I had to explain to different doctors what this felt like. I still hate to do that but at least now I know what this is. At least now I can place a name to it. I have nearly all of these symptoms. Which depresses me and makes me stress over how I am going to ever get better. I have very little to no hope anymore but my husband does bless his heart.


----------



## Jayjayci

Hello My Name is Jenny , i am from Germany, so sorry for my english. i have dp/dr Since Ocotber 2019.

I am Really insecure because of my condition.The Doctor say That i have DP/DR,but is it Normal That i see the colors More intensive?

Often the Colors shine and they Blend me.Does any of you have such a Perception of colors?

This is a really terrible symptom for me and i dont know if it is really derealization?
Seeing the colors More intensive is actually a Symptom of a beginning Schizophrenia.i am really Insecure now and thankful for all response.

thaks in advance. 
jenny


----------

